# Hand Knitted "Beach Hut" Cylinder Cushion Cover



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This cylinder cushion is part of the my Beach Hut Collection.

Some Colourwork is involved.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beach-hut-cylinder-cushion-cover

£1.25


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very pretty..love the colors and patterns...


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a lovely set!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely designs :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Love them both.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so sweet!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Really like the square pillow as well - and the color choices.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really lovely. Rather tempting!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

gor-geous!! Now, if only I had a beach house to put them in!!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

So very nice!! I'm getting ready to redecorate in Master bedroom, so this is something I can keep in mine.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice work. I especially like the "ends".


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful cushions.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous design, love them, you have chosen great colours, they really help accentuate the beautiful pattern detail!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I really do admire your work..Beautiful as always.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

They are gorgeous x


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

What a nice set!


----------

